# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khám Phá Chinatown Singapore

## niemtinvn

Chinatown là khu vực nổi tiếng và có diện tích lớn nhất Singapore. Khi Hầu tước Raffles tuyên bố Singapore là điểm thương mại vào năm 1819, rất nhiều người hoa đã đến đây. Vào cuối những năm 1860, cộng đồng người Hoa đã chiếm tới 65% dân số Singapore.


Một góc Chinatown Du lich Singapore.

Đến Singaporebạn có thể dễ dàng tới Chinatown bằng các phương tiện giao thông công cộng, tàu điện, xe buýt, taxi... Trong đó, ga tàu điện Chinatown nằm giữa Pagoda Stress rất thuận tiện để đi đến những địa điểm tham quan lý thú của khu này cũng như những vùng lân cận khác…
Là quốc gia đa chủng tộc, trong đó phần lớn dân cư trên đất nước này là người gốc Hoa. Ở những vùng lãnh thổ khác nhau trên khắp thế giới, có rất nhiều khu tập trung đông đảo người gốc Hoa sinh sống giống như Chinatown của Singapore. Ngay giữa lòng Sài Gòn cũng có một khu phố của người Hoa đông đúc, nhộn nhịp. Tuy nhiên, với lịch sử lâu dài, Chinatown của Singapore là một trong những khu người gốc Hoa lâu đời nhất cũng như lớn nhất trên thế giới.


Ảnh  :Big Grin: u lich Singapore.

Vừa bước chân ra khỏi ga tàu điện Chinatown, màu đỏ - màu sắc đặc trưng của Trung Hoa - sẽ hiển hiện ngay trước mắt du khách qua dãy đèn lồng treo dọc phố. Nhiều tấm biển hiệu hay nhiều khung cửa sổ suốt dãy phố cũng mang sắc đỏ nổi bật.



Những con phố nhỏ và hẹp của Chinatown luôn tấp nập người đi lại. Khu này nổi tiếng với các mặt hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ cùng đa dạng các sản vật của Trung Quốc. Tại nơi đây, du khách sẽ không mấy khó khăn để tìm được món đồ lưu niệm xinh xắn mà giá cả cũng phải chăng để mang về tặng người thân sau chuyến du lịch Singapore.Chinatown bao gồm các khu Kreta Ayer, Telok Ayer, Tanjong Pagar, Bukit Pasoh và Ann Siang Hill. Trong đó, Kreta Ayer thường được coi là trung tâm của Chinatown với phố ẩm thực, chợ đêm… Đây là địa điểm lý tưởng nếu bạn muốn thưởng thức các món ăn địa phương!

Giống như Singapore - một quốc gia đa chủng tộc, đa văn hóa, dù là khu phố của người gốc Hoa song người ta cũng có thể tìm thấy dấu ấn của rất nhiều nền văn hóa về kiến trúc, tôn giáo… tại Chinatown.


Khu phố rực rỡ ánh đèn lồng ảnh  :Big Grin: u lich singapore.

Các ngôi nhà cũng như các cửa hiệu ở Chinatown được kết hợp bởi nhiều phong cách kiến trúc cổ điển như Baroque, Victorian với đặc trưng về những đường nét trang trí tinh xảo, những màu sơn tường làm nổi bật các chi tiết về kiến trúc…
Các khu phố với những dãy nhà giống nhau xây thành hàng mang đậm hơi hướng kiến trúc Ý. Cửa sổ hình bán nguyệt, cột áp tường, bancông… các ngôi nhà nơi đây cũng có chút gì đó kiểu kiến trúc Địa Trung Hải. Người ta cho rằng những người đã di cư tới đây từ nhiều vùng trên thế giới ở các thế kỷ trước đã đem đến phong cách kiến trúc đặc biệt này cho Chinatown.

Nếu là một tín đồ của đạo Phật, khi đến Chinatown bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua cơ hội tới thăm đền Buddha Tooth Relic nhé! Ngôi chùa năm tầng này có một bảo tàng về lịch sử của Phật giáo. Tại đây, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng các hạt xá lợi từ răng, mắt… của Phật. Chính vì thế, người Hoa gọi ngôi đền này là chùa Phật Nha.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ipad

đất nước Sing thật giàu có

----------


## h20love

phố đèn lông, buổi tối đi dạo thì wa' thick

----------


## lunas2

lại có TQ ở đây ak

----------


## Hunterist

đi đâu cug thấy dân TQ @@

----------


## ad1

MÌnh cũng có mấy anh bạn người Sing gốc Hoa... người Hoa chiếm đa số ở đảo quốc này

----------

